# Boost Torrent Upload Ratio (2 clicks)



## spambm (Mar 14, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Check out this amazing site www.greedytorrent.com It helps us Indians who have the pathetic BSNL connection, which only has 1/4 or less upload bandwidth.... It really helps us to maintain a 1:1 ratio or more when downloading using bittorrent clients.
 [/SIZE]


----------



## max_demon (Mar 14, 2007)

or use torrent cheating soft


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

use uTorrent instead. I get sppeds over 100 KBps (100 Kilobytes and not 100 Kilobits)


----------



## aryayush (Mar 14, 2007)

If you are using µTorrent, there are good leecher mods available too. 

Thank you for the information! Enjoy the rep.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2007)

Simple use this trick.
Increase torrent download/upload speed


----------



## aryayush (Mar 14, 2007)

There is a difference between squeezing out a little extra bandwidth out of your connection and using a leecher mod (such as this GreedyTorrent software) to manipulate your upload amount.


----------



## spambm (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah u got it aryayush


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for reporting such a excellent software. Reps++ for you.


----------



## als2 (Mar 15, 2007)

good software 

thanks


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 15, 2007)

Tho its a good thing for people on unreliable and jammed connections, Personally I would never use such a thing. I have MTNL net and I can miss a day or 2  downloading to keep my ratio level


----------



## spambm (Mar 15, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Tho its a good thing for people on unreliable and jammed connections, Personally I would never use such a thing. I have MTNL net and I can miss a day or 2  downloading to keep my ratio level



Well, there u go.. It is for people whose uploads suck and dont have the patience to miss out 2 days of uploading  Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 15, 2007)

cruel 

This is the worst crime in the internet world!


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank You I Was Previously Using Utorrent And It Was Giving me a speed of 2 kbps Whereas My Broadband speed is 2000 Kbps Thanks Again Greedytorrent rocks
__________


			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> cruel
> 
> This is the worst crime in the internet world!




Just Try It Once And You Will Forgot Saying This is Crime


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 16, 2007)

spambm said:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]Check out this amazing site www.greedytorrent.com It helps us Indians who have the pathetic BSNL connection, which only has 1/4 or less upload bandwidth.... It really helps us to maintain a 1:1 ratio or more when downloading using bittorrent clients.
> [/SIZE]


U know, this is the reason why quite a few elite private trackers dont accept registrations from Indian ips!! Cuz we Indians just DONT GIVE BACK to the community.. when it comes to leeching, we are great, but when we have to give back to the community, we act like total jerks.. 

The above site is just sooo unfair according to me. If you are downloading something, you HAVE to seed it *legitamately* till ur ratio is atleast 1:1.. Remember, there are NO free lunches in this world.. sigh!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2007)

Yup.. This is totally against the philosophy behind Bit Torrent.. Sad..


----------



## planetcall (Mar 16, 2007)

Even though this software would help many of you leechers to a great extent but it certainly is going to kill the torrent community. There are various torrent sites where we all enjoy quality contents. But to enjoy the quality we need to pay them back by maintaining the 1:1 ratio at minimum. If everybody starts using these tools then we will be axing our own beloved torrent community.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Try seeding at a High Definition website with a BSNL 256k (64k upload). All those guys have 10mbit+ connections and don’t even leave a chance to seed. I’m a seeder at heart, but this cannot be done by me at HD torrent sites.
> 
> So we are left to download with some modded torrent pack…


There was no use posting the same thing in my own words so I just took the liberty of quoting Milind. I hope he does not mind.

I don't see why anyone would have a problem with seeding diligently. After all, your uploading does not affect your downloading at all. So if it was possible, everyone would seed. I would too. And I do seed to at least a 1:1 ratio on public trackers.

But on private trackers, as Milind said, there are so many people seeding with super fast connections, that you cannot seed anything at all if you do not use these mods. Why will the network want to upload from you at 10 KBps when there are fifty other people who have 40 MBps upload speeds?

That is where these software and mods come in. Yes, a lot of people use them because they do not want to seed, because they are pathetic leechers. But there are others who try to seed whenever possible and use these mods for those times when they cannot. So please do not make any generalisations that "we Indians just DONT GIVE BACK to the community.. when it comes to leeching, we are great, but when we have to give back to the community, we act like total jerks.." It is hardly our fault that we have pathetic broadband connections in our country.

Hope it is clear now!


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 17, 2007)

thats cool man...


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But on private trackers, as Milind said, there are so many people seeding with super fast connections, that you cannot seed anything at all if you do not use these mods.


I dont know which private trackers you are referring to, but on the trackers that I am a member of, I manage to seed to 1:1 ratio even on my miserably slow BSNL unlimited plan (which if u remember was not upgraded to 2meg speed)



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> But there are others who try to seed whenever possible and use these mods for those times when they cannot.


U sound like you are desperately trying to rationalise your actions. Lets agree that the more you start using these mods, the more will your dependance increase on them..



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> It is hardly our fault that we have pathetic broadband connections in our country.


Using this rationale, i somehow predict you will ultimately stop using the internet all together!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

Asfaq said:
			
		

> I dont know which private trackers you are referring to, but on the trackers that I am a member of, I manage to seed to 1:1 ratio even on my miserably slow BSNL unlimited plan (which if u remember was not upgraded to 2meg speed)


You are not a member of the private trackers I am talking about. You can keep your seeding it for a whole year and you won't manage to upload 0.01 MB. And I am not exaggerating.

Look at the scenario:
There are 48 seeders with 24 MBps connections and you with a 16 KBps connection.
There are two leechers. Will you ever be able to upload? No. Because by the time you upload a hundred MB, the leecher would have downloaded the whole 8 GB file from the other seeders. Get it? It is that simple.

The only way to seed on these trackers is to start downloading a file as soon as it uploaded and keep seeding it till the upload keeps going. And only that doesn't help wither. You have to use these mods to multiply your upload rate if you want to help the ratio. Obviously, they will ban you if you do not.

The other way is to download famous pornographic clips and seed them. I won't do that though because I am a lot more opposed to dealing with porn than using such mods to keep my ratio in good shape.

When I was introduced to this private tracker, I was told to use these mods. I denied because I had this strict policy that I would seed to 1:1, no matter what happened. You know what happened? I could not seed a single megabyte of data. I had to use a modded version of µTorrent. It was the only option. I keep my torrents queued up in my client indefinitely in the hope that someone might want it from me and I never cap my upload bandwidth.

I appreciate your noble intentions and am a "seeder at heart" too, but it just does not work on certain trackers unless you have a good connection. And as I mentioned, and I hope you'll agree, "it is hardly our fault that we have pathetic broadband connections in our country".


----------



## planetcall (Mar 18, 2007)

The analysis is based on baseless presumption that all leechers are downloading at super fast speed. There are many on slow connection who still require good amount of time to download stuffs that you might already have. You can always manage a 1:1 ratio if you are determined to.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2007)

That is why I keep saying that I am talking about some private trackers in particular. Almost all the members there have super fast connections.
As I mentioned previously, I do maintain a 1:1 ratio (and at most times, even more than that) on other public and private trackers.
I am speaking from experience here.
"You can keep your seeding it for a whole year and you won't manage to upload 0.01 MB. And I am not exaggerating."

That is the whole truth, plain and simple. 

BTW, the leechers' download speeds do not affect my seeding. It is the upload speeds of the seeders' that do. Even if you can only download at 256 Kbps, the tracker will prefer a 24 MBps up connection to give you the data instead of a 16 KBps up connection.


----------



## spambm (Mar 19, 2007)

> Look at the scenario:
> There are 48 seeders with 24 MBps connections and you with a 16 KBps connection.
> There are two leechers. Will you ever be able to upload? No. Because by the time you upload a hundred MB, the leecher would have downloaded the whole 8 GB file from the other seeders. Get it? It is that simple.



I completely agree here ..


----------



## led_shankar (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I always manage a ratio of 1.5 at least...... I've got a sify 256 kbps connection....

If i could not maintain a reasonable ratio, I would not use torrents. And i didn't, before I got broadband.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 20, 2007)

BTW would mods pls shift this to reviews section. Posted in wrong section. Nowdays lots of posts appear in wrong sections and remain there.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 20, 2007)

i would like it better if this thread was deleted


----------

